# Desktop Backrounds



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I've seen a lot of cool pics here from macro modes and whatnot. I would really like to assemble a sizable compilation of high res pictures to have for computer backgrounds. My monitor is set at 1920 x 1080 so the bigger the better.

I am not looking for pics to be posted here, but more so to sites I can download from (I don't want to abuse the forums). I have an FTP site I can set up for upload. If you PM me I can send you the details. 

After I have a compilation I'd be happy to zip it up and have it available from my site so others can enjoy it as well! 

Thanks!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea! There have been some pretty great pictures that have appeared on here.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, for interesting backgrounds, it doesnt get much better than digitalblasphemy.com. great stuff


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

I took the CI Smiley and gave it a blue background. That's my desktop at work!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's mine. Got the Gurkha guy from their site, and p-shopped the rest.

BTW, if anyone wants some p-shop style work done for backgrounds, etc. I am willing to help put backgrounds together for anyone who wants one. 

Just PM me.

EDIT: The attached img is at much lower quality/resolution than my background is. Looks much crisper on my desktop.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Dominick, now that's a cool picture!:thumb::smokin:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is mine, gives me inspiration!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Dave that is also a very good picture!! When was it taken?? :thumb::smokin:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Dave that is also a very good picture!! When was it taken?? :thumb::smokin:


That was taken after our very first shipment of cigars for the troops! I think early December?

Compliments of LTC Kevin Petit on far right, more promiced and he will come throught but these guy's are working 18 hour day's.

Another similar is on it's way from Captain Joe Penn also with a banner, Pictures of the guy's are also in the charity thread under troop pictures. or here.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops-charitable/263501-troop-pictures.html

BTW just FYI we are over 30 boxes sent and am ready to box up another 8/10 boxes just need to find the time and energy!


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice !!!!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Any chance someone can come up with a Padilla background? The website has been down for the longest time.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

unsafe, how the hell did you do that? i have photoshop CS, and i cant do anything even close to that (i suck at it, actually) i tried making an aswome wallpaper for the camacho liberty series, i trashed the whole project. lol.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a Padilla quickie I just threw together.

You Likee?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> unsafe, how the hell did you do that? i have photoshop CS, and i cant do anything even close to that (i suck at it, actually) i tried making an aswome wallpaper for the camacho liberty series, i trashed the whole project. lol.


I use PaintShop Pro 7, and have been doing so for about 6 years now. Most of it comes with experience. But I am willing to put one together for you, if you want. PM me some specs (screen resolution, sample pics, ideas, actual photos are exceptionally nice to work with) and I will see what I can do.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

..word... (i think it means cool/yes in city slang.....lol)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ok. i think i will send it all sunday. too tired to find all the pics, there floating in my pc. and i will be down in west palm beach all day tomorrow for a baddazz cigar event


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> ok. i think i will send it all sunday. too tired to find all the pics, there floating in my pc. and i will be down in west palm beach all day tomorrow for a baddazz cigar event


oooh... cigar event...

Enjoy!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i will. im sure, the tickets were pricey, but i get 40 free smokes, and then at the after party they are giving us free la aurora treasure packs, i will post pics ASAP when i get back. there is a 3 hour window between the event ending and the after party starting, so i might find a startbucks with wifi and post up then.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

This is my current back drop....makes me laugh.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

tru_rocknrolla said:


> This is my current back drop....makes me laugh.


Very funny! What movie or show is that from? Anyone? Anything with Betty White bustin caps is worth watching.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

These two are some of the better cigar macro shots I took, the full-size ones have been deleted though, just have the flickr resized ones. They might look good on smaller monitors.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

This ain't so bad either:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok so I set my FTP server up. I have gotten pics from BT cigars and nocturnous. Thank you!

If you would like to add to the cigar pic emporium, like I said earlier I wanted to zip them up and set it for download to other members. To use it you have to access the site through explorer, not internet explorer. There is a difference. To access explorer press and hold the windows button (between control and alt) and press E. The FTP info is:

ftp://claesotopes.com/public/

username is: puff
password is: cigar

All cigar related pictures are welcomed! Whichever files you choose to upload the bigger the better! I was hoping for some high rez large files.


----------

